# Cooper whining???



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Cooper has been a really good boy but today he has started whining almost non stop when he's in his 2x4 xpen if I'm in the room. If I leave the room he's fine after 30 seconds. But if I'm in the room and he's in his xpen he whines. the routine is pee/poop, open up the xpen for more freedom, play for awhile and then back to a smaller xpen until the next pee. Over the last several days there have even been a few times when I'm closing the xpen to it's 2 x 4 area and then suddenly Cooper will pee just as he sees he's going back into his smaller area. And I then reward him with good boy and enlarge the area again.

he's been good at settling himself down after we play when the xpen is smaller again. But today, he just keeps crying if I'm present. 

What should I do? I don't know how to settle him down except by leaving the room altogether. 

[email protected]!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Get ear plugsound: I'm the worst at advice because mine only lasted a few wines and they were out. I also still have two dogs that aren't totally house trained. I ended up making my computer area and TV watching with them in their protected area. That is how bad I was. So keep up the good work and you will be so much farther along then I am a lot sooner.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks. I feel so awful letting him whine but what can I do? I won't pick him up because I know that will only make it worse in the long run. But meanwhile....how do I get him to stop?


----------



## rlewis (Sep 20, 2011)

Kobe did that when he was little too. In fact once in a while he still will. He is 10 1/2 months old so if I am going to be re-occupied I will still sometimes put him in there when I am home. I won't even make eye contact with him when he is whining or barking. In the beginning as soon as he would quit for a couple of minutes I would let him out for a little bit to play and then put him back, so that he would learn that crying and barking wouldn't get him out. It is hard. . . hang in there you'll be glad you did.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

loriabigail said:


> Over the last several days there have even been a few times when I'm closing the xpen to it's 2 x 4 area and then suddenly Cooper will pee just as he sees he's going back into his smaller area. And I then reward him with good boy and enlarge the area again.


What type of flooring do you have? If he seems to like it in the bigger xpen why don't you try doing that when you're in the room? Does he like the bigger set up? How long is he in the 2x4? Is there much room to chase a ball or wrestle with his toys when he's in the smaller set up? Timmy HATED his xpen. I thought he was going to hurt himself trying to get out when I left him in it. When I couldn't watch him exclusively he was in his crate, in the room where I was or not, he didn't seem to mind nor still doesn't mind being in his crate. I used my xpen to gate off my family room with laminate floors, pee pad and exit door we use to take him out to pee or poo. He was great and way happier with that set up. I'm happy to say he's been accident free for at least a couple weeks now, scratches on the door to go out and very rarely uses his pee pad. Maybe Cooper doesn't want to be in the xpen, but I probably wouldn't let Timmy have as much freedom as he did if I had carpeting. One of the things I learned with Timmy early on was no matter how good my plan seemed to be it was going to probably have to be tweaked, adaptation is your best friend.



Suzi said:


> Get ear plugsound:


Too funny!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

loriabigail said:


> Cooper has been a really good boy but today he has started whining almost non stop when he's in his 2x4 xpen if I'm in the room. If I leave the room he's fine after 30 seconds. But if I'm in the room and he's in his xpen he whines. the routine is pee/poop, open up the xpen for more freedom, play for awhile and then back to a smaller xpen until the next pee. Over the last several days there have even been a few times when I'm closing the xpen to it's 2 x 4 area and then suddenly Cooper will pee just as he sees he's going back into his smaller area. And I then reward him with good boy and enlarge the area again.
> 
> he's been good at settling himself down after we play when the xpen is smaller again. But today, he just keeps crying if I'm present.
> 
> ...


When Kodi was little, he was fine in the ex-pen if we weren't around, but HATED being in there if we were close by. They REALLY want to be with their peeps! If Cooper is like Kodi, he'd probably be trustworthy if you could set up an area where you could be WITH him, but he could still get to his littler box. We started with Kodi in the kitchen. (I spent a lot of time working on my lap top at the kitchen table) Then I set up an area near my "real" desk without rugs that I could gate off with ex-pen panels and put a litter box in there with us. As long as his litter box wasn't too far away (line of sight) he didn't have accidents, and he was MUCH happier being with me.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

the xpen is set up in the kitchen and i have ceramic tile floors. after he pees, I open up the xpen so that he has full freedom to the kitchen and me. the kitchen is gated off from the rest of the house. during that time he has access to his litter pan and he most often goes to it. he's been home for 6 days now. he had one accident free day and each of the other days he had one accident which usually happened when the xpen was opened up to the kitchen for more than a half hour. of course he pees very often so once a day accident is very good. on two of the days he had two accidents. again when the xpen was opened to the full kitchen for more than 1/2 an hour.

so it seems that he can handle 1/2 hour of full freedom but too long may cause him to have an accident.

I'm in the kitchen most of the time anyway. in the evenings we've been hanging out watching tv in the living room together on the big chair. he usually sits on my lap. at bedtime, he's in my bedroom in his crate and does just fine. 

up until today, if I needed to do some work, I'd do it in the kitchen so that we'd be together. but today Cooper has been crying even if I'm in the kitchen at the table. 

so...just not sure what to do. Pam has said that Cooper should be 100% litter pan trained before starting with outside. So we're working on that but it requires he be in the smaller xpen area which is 2 feet by 4 feet off and on throughout the day. 

so...I hope I've clarified the situation. what do you think? I 'd love to spend all my time with him but then he won't be able to be alone in his xpen and that's not good either.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I've just come up with another possible solution. the kitchen is really cooper's play area. and so, instead of doing paperwork in the kitchen I've brought him upstairs in his crate and things seem to be working out. He's busy chewing on a chew and I'm getting my paperwork done. and no crying. phew! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

loriabigail said:


> I 'd love to spend all my time with him but then he won't be able to be alone in his xpen and that's not good either.


Just remember that the fact that he doesn't want to be in the ex-pen when it is keeping him away from you, DOESN'T mean he won't be perfectly happy in the ex-pen when you aren't around. Kodi has NEVER liked an ex-pen, crate or gate BETWEEN us, but is perfectly happy in his pen or crate at night or when we are out of the house or at a dog show.

Also, if you are having problems... Call Pam! She'll help you. It doesn't seem right to me that he's having accidents after a half hour. Could it be that he's having trouble (either physically or conceptually) finding his way back to the litter box in the pen? With Kodi, he had a litter box in the kitchen separate from the one in his pen, so it was easy for him to see and get to quickly when he needed it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

loriabigail said:


> I've just come up with another possible solution. the kitchen is really cooper's play area. and so, instead of doing paperwork in the kitchen I've brought him upstairs in his crate and things seem to be working out. He's busy chewing on a chew and I'm getting my paperwork done. and no crying. phew! I'll keep you posted.


Awesome! Flexibility is key with puppies. And they don't stay little for long, so it's well worth it!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Trooper whined and cried and howled and barked a few times (in the first day or two) while in his expen if we were around but not paying attention to him or if he wanted out. We ignored him, as hard as that is. I about cried when he carried on for 20 minutes one time. I've read ignoring the crying is the best way, and if Trooper is whining or barking or carrying on when we're about to get him out, he has to quiet down before we get him out. It only took a couple long tantrums and a few days of quiet tantrums for him to mostly get the point. Now he whines for about two minutes, lays down, and sighs a HUGE sigh while putting his head on the floor like it's hard work being quiet. It's really kind of cute. I wish I could get that on video.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> Just remember that the fact that he doesn't want to be in the ex-pen when it is keeping him away from you, DOESN'T mean he won't be perfectly happy in the ex-pen when you aren't around. Kodi has NEVER liked an ex-pen, crate or gate BETWEEN us, but is perfectly happy in his pen or crate at night or when we are out of the house or at a dog show.
> 
> Also, if you are having problems... Call Pam! She'll help you. It doesn't seem right to me that he's having accidents after a half hour. Could it be that he's having trouble (either physically or conceptually) finding his way back to the litter box in the pen? With Kodi, he had a litter box in the kitchen separate from the one in his pen, so it was easy for him to see and get to quickly when he needed it.


ah! An additional litter pan. very good idea. he's never more than 8 feet or so from the pan but another one might be a good idea. the crazy thing is, when cooper has had the accidents, 3 times it was on his bed. But, yes, I will call pam. I know she was at a show this weekend so I will call next week. thanks


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks. that's real encouragement. in other words, I need to wait him out. I will start that instead of me leaving the room to quiet him down. Someone suggested I just use ear plugs. maybe that is the solution.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Well if that helps you ignore it, I'd go for it.  Like I said, one time it went on so long I wanted to cry, but hubby kept reminding me how he was learning such a valuable lesson...and he DID indeed. Now he only whines for a couple minutes, if that, because he knows it won't get him anywhere. 

It's almost like being a new mommie and listening to a 5 month old baby cry it out in the crib figuring out how to self soothe and fall asleep. LOL


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

krandall said:


> Just remember that the fact that he doesn't want to be in the ex-pen when it is keeping him away from you, DOESN'T mean he won't be perfectly happy in the ex-pen when you aren't around. Kodi has NEVER liked an ex-pen, crate or gate BETWEEN us, but is perfectly happy in his pen or crate at night or when we are out of the house or at a dog show.
> 
> Also, if you are having problems... Call Pam! She'll help you. It doesn't seem right to me that he's having accidents after a half hour. Could it be that he's having trouble (either physically or conceptually) finding his way back to the litter box in the pen? With Kodi, he had a litter box in the kitchen separate from the one in his pen, so it was easy for him to see and get to quickly when he needed it.


Cooper's brother, Maccabee, often whines if he's in the expen and can see me. If I'm not around, he's fine. My problem is as soon as I walk into the room Maccabee starts barking. I try to ignore the barking f I am not ready to play with him, and then the barking turns to whining.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Cooper's brother, Maccabee, often whines if he's in the expen and can see me. If I'm not around, he's fine. My problem is as soon as I walk into the room Maccabee starts barking. I try to ignore the barking f I am not ready to play with him, and then the barking turns to whining.


Kodi was quite a bit older than Maccabee and Cooper when he started it, but he was a HORRIBLE "demand barker" through adolescence. I just about tore my hair out working on the problem. Fortunately, even though it seemed like F O R E V E R at the time, with me consistently ignoring ANY demand barking, AND him just maturing, he did finally outgrow it. For me, though, it was THE hardest thing about raising him.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Especially in this case, "ignore" means no eye contact, no talking to pup, no different walking than normal, no anxiety, no unusual facial expressions, etc., etc. They learn to settle down quickly if you can do that. If they get ANY input/result from fussing, they will continue. It has to be like you don't even acknowledge that they are there.

We actually worked on that daily when they were back in the expen in the nursery room. I'd walk by them on purpose every time I thought about it, and they could always see me go into the office from the living room. They would watch, but not ask for anything when I didn't acknowledge that they were there.

Their sister left Saturday, and the last brother left yesterday. We gave them the run of the living area since last Tuesday during play time when we could watch them. We left the litter box where it was when the pen was set up, and they found it every time. At night we put 2 expens together in the middle of the living room while we were sitting there watching TV, but during nap time in the day, they went back to the pen in the nursery beside the office.

A couple of the boys did go through what Pam calls the "Mommy, I can do it on my own" stage. She says it's like potty training a toddler when they go through that stage. In short, they didn't want you to put them in the litter box, but if you put them in the expen not in the box, they would go get in the litter box. If you put them down in the box, they might jump out and go somewhere else. This stage doesn't last long, and if you teach them the command now, first thing in the morning is the easiest time, it will come in useful.

Cooper should be fine in a 4x4 now. 2x4 is just for a transition period in new surroundings.

Pam doesn't read or post on the Forums, so it's best to call her. She's better at all this than I am.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Tom, does the same hold true for the barking?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I think it's the same thing. You can't explain it to them in words. Burning energy always helps too. Joy and Jingle had play times for a little over an hour a couple of times a day, where they did a LOT of running, each of the last few days before they left.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Tom King said:


> Especially in this case, "ignore" means no eye contact, no talking to pup, no different walking than normal, no anxiety, no unusual facial expressions, etc., etc. They learn to settle down quickly if you can do that. If they get ANY input/result from fussing, they will continue. It has to be like you don't even acknowledge that they are there.
> 
> We actually worked on that daily when they were back in the expen in the nursery room. I'd walk by them on purpose every time I thought about it, and they could always see me go into the office from the living room. They would watch, but not ask for anything when I didn't acknowledge that they were there.
> 
> ...


Tom, I enlarged Cooper's xpen yesterday and sadly it was a disater. Accidents in the xpen all day long. We're under control again today. The expen is smaller, he's peeing in his litter pan and everyone's happy. In a few days I will try to enlarge it. Also, he's getting alot more exercise. Although I'm not walking Cooper in the community, we run and play on the front yard until we're pooped. So I'm hoping that will help. Also, we're having lots of quality time


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Tom King said:


> Especially in this case, "ignore" means no eye contact, no talking to pup, no different walking than normal, no anxiety, no unusual facial expressions, etc., etc. They learn to settle down quickly if you can do that. If they get ANY input/result from fussing, they will continue. It has to be like you don't even acknowledge that they are there.
> 
> We actually worked on that daily when they were back in the expen in the nursery room. I'd walk by them on purpose every time I thought about it, and they could always see me go into the office from the living room. They would watch, but not ask for anything when I didn't acknowledge that they were there.
> 
> ...


yes Cooper has been in the Mommy I can do it on my own stage" So I've stopped putting him in the litter pan and that is much better.  I do use the go potty command though.

Cooper is such a clever little guy though- when the expen is expanded and I'm closing it up again, 8 times out of ten, he'll go pee in his litter pan. He's knows that once he does that the xpen gets enlarged again. So smart....


----------

